# Bolt for Brake Caliper too short.. what to do?



## mwilcko2 (May 1, 2004)

Hi,
Take a look at the image below. I removed my front Ultegra brake calipers from my old fork to put on a new carbon fork. Unfortunately, the carbon fork is a little thicker where the bolt that holds the brake caliper goes. Are the bolts for these usually custom cut or is the bolt a standard size? Im wonder if I can get a new longer bolt or longer fastner? Any know if these are sold seperately anywhere? If not, I wonder if a cheaper brake set such as tiagra or 105 use the same bolt?


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... Your LBS should have longer recessed nuts (is that an oxymoron?)  ... 

With the advent of thicker crowns on carbon forks, longer recessed nuts were the answer as opposed to lengthening the bolt on the brake which still has to fit "traditional" crowns without looking dorky... works great.


----------



## mwilcko2 (May 1, 2004)

thank god for these forums!


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*If your LBS doesn't have the solution...*

...get a new LBS. This problem is so common that some CF forks come with the necessary nut. They're useful for other things, too...on my ancient A-D frame, i needed to stack a fender mount and a headlight mount behind the brake...but since the for was originally designed for a nutted brake, even after I drilled out the back of the fork for the shaft of the nut, I had very limited thread engagement. A "Problem Solvers" (aka QBP) long nut solved the problem.

I understand you can also use these to turn a spare rear brake into a front...


----------



## miso (Aug 17, 2006)

Anybody happen to know offhand how long the nuts should be to run Dura-ace calipers on a frame with Columbus carve stays and a muscle fork? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

If you want to buy a recessed brake bolt online, you can go here:

http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.cgi?id=884275458896&c=Repair-Parts&sc=Brake&tc=Recessed-Bolt


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

miso said:


> Anybody happen to know offhand how long the nuts should be to run Dura-ace calipers on a frame with Columbus carve stays and a muscle fork? Thanks in advance!


I've had a Muscle fork and I want to say its 25mm.


----------

